# How many Oothecae can a Thailand flower mantis make?



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2005)

Does anyone know how many oothecae can she make? I have two mated female Thai flower mantis (C. Elongata) and a male (let me know if anyone need him). One of the female lay an ooth recently. Do they produce 8-10 oothecae like the P. Wahlbergii? This is my first and last C. Elongata generation as i will stop mantis breeding soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Oct 24, 2005)

> This is my first and last C. Elongata generation as i will stop mantis breeding soon. Thanks in advance.


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *inhales* OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Don't know about the ooth number though.

Hopefully people around the US are continuing your species like I am. I guess now that you're into the harder stuff(beetles), the gateway insect doesn't do it for you anymore...

:wink:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2005)

Actually i am quitting this because of my work. I forsee oil and gas business blooming abroad and will soon need to work temporary out of Texas. It will still take me a few months before i can slowly pass on all my mantis to Joe. He will be breeding and selling some cool mantis from me soon. I will definately miss keeping mantis although it has only been 1 yr since i joinned this forum, meeting all of you nice people and of course some not so nice individual :evil:

I do keep some beetles and grubs but nothing is as much fun as keeping mantis!!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 24, 2005)

Will you ever start again?


----------

